# Model year build numbers data



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Is there anywhere to find the number of vehicles with engine and options built in each model year? I'd like to find out how many Diesel engines were built for 2017, 2018, and 2019, and how many in the years of 2017-2018 were equipped with manual transmissions.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Is there anywhere to find the number of vehicles with engine and options built in each model year? I'd like to find out how many Diesel engines were built for 2017, 2018, and 2019, and how many in the years of 2017-2018 were equipped with manual transmissions.


No Clue, but donuts to dollars they are not rare.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> donuts to dollars they are not rare.


I wager they are. 

First, what is the number of people who specifically seek out a manual transmission car? Some sources said the take rate of MT was 2% of all Cruze production, but that there was one specific dealership in Canada that had a take rate of 25-30% and they were pretty cheesed off when the MT was dropped for the 2019 model year.

Then, what is the number of Diesel nuts who sought out this engine in the car?

The Venn Diagram of those two circles intersecting has to be pretty small.

Someone else here said that the number of Diesel Cruze produced for MY2018 was about 1,500, and of that it was 200 or less that were MT vehicles. I'd just like to see some official sources to find out what the production run was.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I would wager that the take rate for the manual trans was much higher on the diesels than regular Cruze.

I actually just had my manual transmission replaced under warranty. It took about a week to get the new one in, only to realize there was some sort of manufacturing defect (bolt pattern on the upper mount didn't line up, allegedly) that affected only the manual trans that went in the diesels, and they couldn't complete the installation. So then it took another 8 weeks for GM to gather up all outstanding inventory of the diesel/manual transmissions in the country (and maybe Canada) and rework them, as they were all made with the same defect. Total they had to rework, according to my service advisor: 14. 

Just for fun, I did a nationwide search on Cars.com for 2017-2019 Cruzes currently for sale (ignored 2016, since that could be a first or second gen.)
Total 2nd gen Cruzes: Over 5,000. (It hits a cap and only tells you "Over 5,000 results".)
Filtering for only diesels cuts the number down to 60.
Filtering for diesels with manuals returns 12. 4 hatchbacks, 8 sedans.

P.S. - I know the Gas/Diesel are supposed to use the same transmission, but GM does list two different part numbers, 19418480 for the diesel, 55487577 for the gasser. I have no idea what the difference is.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> I would wager that the take rate for the manual trans was much higher on the diesels than regular Cruze.
> 
> I actually just had my manual transmission replaced under warranty. It took about a week to get the new one in, only to realize there was some sort of manufacturing defect (bolt pattern on the upper mount didn't line up, allegedly) that affected only the manual trans that went in the diesels, and they couldn't complete the installation. So then it took another 8 weeks for GM to gather up all outstanding inventory of the diesel/manual transmissions in the country (and maybe Canada) and rework them, as they were all made with the same defect. Total they had to rework, according to my service advisor: 14.
> 
> ...


How is the car doing with the new transmission? I'm taking mine in for the similar leak soon and dreading that being the conclusion so just curious. I wonder how common the leaking is since a lot of people would never notice it.

I also imagine the take rate for manuals on diesels was much higher than gas cars. The diesel demographic isn't the average person and I think contains more of the kind of people who would like a manual. I'm sure manuals are still the minority of diesel production by far though, just not as dramatically small as for gas. I wish there were exact numbers because I'm always really curious.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> How is the car doing with the new transmission? ...


The 2.1 miles from the dealer back to work at lunch today went fine, and it drives exactly like I remember.

The car is filthy because my local dealer has suspended detailing/car washes due to covid, (limiting the number of people that touch it or something) and you can tell it's spent some time in a shop where it had the trans removed three times and installed twice, but it's whatever. I could probably complain and get something comped but it's time for spring cleaning/summer tires/oil change/etc anyway. 

In addition to the NOx sensor that originally brought me in, they replaced a pressure differential sensor that they "found cracked and would lead to undesirable driving conditions" but I'm pretty sure that just means they buggered it during the other work and wanted to bill it as warranty work.

All in all, it actually should have taken about a week, and the service write-up says the trans was replaced due to lack of a procedure to properly re-seal case halfs, or something to that regard. But they'll probably have to run a 24hr dye test to confirm, and then a few days for the trans to be authorized and shipped. Once it was there the book time for removal/installation was only 5 hours.

Of course, that all hinges on them confirming there is a problematic leak, and not just wiping it away.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I wager they are.
> 
> First, what is the number of people who specifically seek out a manual transmission car? Some sources said the take rate of MT was 2% of all Cruze production, but that there was one specific dealership in Canada that had a take rate of 25-30% and they were pretty cheesed off when the MT was dropped for the 2019 model year.
> 
> ...


I would say rare if it were an SS or RS/SS, but alas, those unicorns will never be found.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> The 2.1 miles from the dealer back to work at lunch today went fine, and it drives exactly like I remember.
> 
> The car is filthy because my local dealer has suspended detailing/car washes due to covid, (limiting the number of people that touch it or something) and you can tell it's spent some time in a shop where it had the trans removed three times and installed twice, but it's whatever. I could probably complain and get something comped but it's time for spring cleaning/summer tires/oil change/etc anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info ... doesn't sound too awful but definitely annoying to have to go through that for something that seems like it could have been easily prevented on the manufacturing side. And what a waste of an otherwise perfectly good transmission (though I guess they might reseal and sell them as reman?). Last time I took it in they couldn't find the leak at all, probably because I had wiped it off when I did the oil change and discovered it ... it's slow enough it didn't build up again before I took it in to be checked. I wouldn't be as worried if there were a way to check the fluid level, but it's hard to guess how much is being lost over time.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> P.S. - I know the Gas/Diesel are supposed to use the same transmission, but GM does list two different part numbers, 19418480 for the diesel, 55487577 for the gasser. I have no idea what the difference is.


I think I remember reading that the final drive ratio for the diesel is different. Something about it being a very low ratio so they could achieve that 50 mpg highway rating with the Diesel engines.

Maybe the gear ratios are slightly different, too.


----------



## pzindy (3 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> I think I remember reading that the final drive ratio for the diesel is different. Something about it being a very low ratio so they could achieve that 50 mpg highway rating with the Diesel engines.
> 
> Maybe the gear ratios are slightly different, too.


Well I have one. bought it 2019 when I had a 120+ mile daily commute. I no longer have the long commute, and am trying to decide whether I want to keep or sell it. I will say I see VERY few of the diesel manuals for sale on Autotrader (as I type this - NONE on a nationwide search). So is hard to put a value on one.

As for the drive ratios, yes it seems geared high. Manual says no towing. Though I believe the ones in Europe have a small tow rating.

I have heard horror stories about the slave clutch failures, but have not experienced that yet. Mine was a factory demo that supposedly was used for mechanic training. I received a notice that it had been disassembled and reassembled prior to my purchase. 

Dealership where I bought it told me at the time of sale they were selling the things as fast as they could get them. Watching their web site at the time, that appeared to be true.

48-50 mpg on the highway at 75 mph. And no batteries to replace like in a Prius. In the city though the hybrid would be better - but I was doing very little city driving at the time. The gas/diesel delta was quite a bit less in 2019-2021 than it is today.


----------



## hotdawwgman (3 mo ago)

Well, add me to the list. 2018 manual, diesel hatch with RS package in white.. I legit am curious how many diesel hatches there are with a manual.


----------

